# Iver Johnson project



## Shannonc (Oct 14, 2014)

This will be my first restoration. I don't plan on messing with the original paint but I would like to get all the non painted parts cleaned up. I'll be hitting up all you experienced guys for hints and help along the way. I got the hand grips in the mail today and I'm not impressed with them at all. I will use them for now. I also ordered some U.S. Royal Chain tires that should be here on Thursday. Hopefully I'll be more impressed with them than I was the hand grips. Any suggestions for grips for  this bike? I am also not sure if  this is the mobicycle or the super mobike. I didn't notice the diamonds on the seat tube for the deluxe mobicycle, only on the super mobike in the catalogs. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey...you're about an hour away! I'm actually going to Columbus next Friday to visit a friend on my way down to Louisville and I'll have my Iver in tow. I go through Edinburgh to get there. Maybe I could stop by for a few minutes and have a look at the Iver? Up to you really. I'll be leaving shortly after work (5 pm) so barring no preceding errands, I should be in the area by 6 or 6:30. PM me and let me know!

Also, can you post some larger photos? Badge, Serial number (top of the seat tube on the right side of the frame)

Diamonds on seat tubes were often on later Ivers (1930s and up) The catalog photos may not be the best representation as they were illustrations. It could be that at some point, they just painted diamonds on all of the seat tubes.

Cool Motobike!


----------



## Shannonc (Oct 14, 2014)

*Iver*

I'd love to have you take a look at it. I'll be home. Are you talking this coming Friday the 17th or the Friday after that?


----------

